# small haul (pics)



## seabird (Nov 4, 2007)

mineralize skin finish natural in light
powder blush in plum foolery
queen's sin lipstick
masque lipstick
pink finery set (blueblood and snob appeal lipsticks, gentility lipglass)






lip product swatches
queen's sin is definitely redder when on the lips!


----------



## Danapotter (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome haul! I was looking at the pink set, and now to see it in natural lighting is great! Thanks for the swatches! Enjoy!


----------



## User40 (Nov 7, 2007)

What a lovely haul. Have fun! :yummy:


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice haul !!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 7, 2007)

im obsessed with queens sin! u better be glad u got it lol its amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice haul!


----------



## starangel2383 (Nov 7, 2007)

thank you for posting swatches of the pink lip set, i plan on getting that next week.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 7, 2007)

Great haul! Enjoy!

Thanks for the swatches


----------

